# How to make large chains from plywood



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

This tutorial is to show you how to make your own chains from plywood.









Tools and materials:

Pencil, ruler & compass
Drill & 7/8" dia. bit
Jigsaw
Router with 1/4" round over bit
Wood Glue
Scrap pieces of 3/4" plywood

Using 3/4" plywood, the dimensions I used for the links were:








_(You can make your links any size or use different thickness of plywood. Just be sure there is enough clearance in the I.D. for the other attached links.)_

Procedure:
1) Using a pencil, ruler & compass, layout your links on the plywood.









2) Drill out the inner radii.









3) With a jigsaw, remove the excess material between the two holes you just drilled creating the link center.









4) With the jigsaw, cut out the outer edges of your links.









5) Use a router with a round over bit to create a radius on all the edges of the links (inner and outer edges). _It's easier to do if you have a router table._









6) Split every other link with a saw for assembly of the chain. _I cut my links on an angle to provide more glueing surface when putting the links back together._









7) Now just apply glue to your cut links and assemble you chain.









_Tip: It may be easier to paint/stain your links before you cut and assemble your chain (steps 6 & 7)._

Here's an example of 5' of chain hung across the entrance to my basement:


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks POD, when I first saw your idea, I was like "YES!", now seeing your tutorial, I'm saying "OH YEAH, am I ever glad I keep all that scrape plywod!" I don't have a router table (hope to remedy that in the near future) but I think I can accomplish the same with my dremel and clamping the piece, just means it will take a little longer then the freedom the router table provides.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's your basement stairs?! *Too cool!!!!!!!*

The chain tutorial is easy-to follow, thanks.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow it looks so easy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

That's awesome! Thanks for sharing!
.


----------



## fravak (Dec 11, 2006)

Now I know what to do with all this scrap plywood I've been hording in my garage. Thanks POD!


----------



## TNhaunter (May 29, 2009)

thank you for that is great I have another project now


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats a awesome post! I need some huge chain for my pirate display,now i know how to do it! Thanks


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

The chains look great. Two questions. Are you going to paint them and if so are there going to be update pictures?  Does the glue seem to be enough to hold them together? I would just be worried about some over zealous TOT sitting, jumping, pulling....... on the chains and having some sort of accident.


----------



## brushe (Jul 22, 2008)

Pod this is a great idea. I was wondering if you drilled a hole in the ends before you cut them in half. Could you run a screw or dowel in through the hole.


----------



## Haunter112 (Nov 27, 2005)

Neat idea!

Here's another option for those with more money than time:

Amazon.com: Spooky Large Fake Chain Link Halloween Prop: Kitchen & Dining


----------

